#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Funny Giant Enter Button for Stress Relief at Work !!!

## Assassin

When we're at work suddenly the system may crash. At that time we had a feeling of breaking off the computer entirely but this simple a funny toy will replace your "Enter" key by it's Giant Button. When you feeling stressed out, you can smash on it as hard as you can without fearing of breaking your keyboard. 
See How it works, 



Want to Buy or Gift to someone who need this from *Ebay*

----------


## Medusa

Ohh yes i am the one who immediately want this :running:  and thank you for the information it's really funny and useful to stress out :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Ohh yes i am the one who immediately want this and thank you for the information it's really funny and useful to stress out


Have fun with it with out spoil your keyboard!!!  :Smile:

----------

